# guitar pro?



## imbackagain2 (Feb 6, 2006)

What does this program do? Does it cost money? Is it worth it? IF it costs money is there anyway to get it for free?


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

imbackagain2 said:


> What does this program do? Does it cost money? Is it worth it? IF it costs money is there anyway to get it for free?


It's tabbing software. Just use Power Tab instead it's free.


----------



## Mr. David Severson (Feb 3, 2006)

Power tab is great...For tabbing your own stuff and as a learning tool.


----------



## SCREEM (Feb 2, 2006)

guitar pro 5 costs money, but it has some cool features, like realistic sound engine and a fretboard that shows where the notes are being played in the song, you can slow the tempo and loop the parts you have a hard time with...I 'dont even read the tabs, just use the freatboard.

It will do everything power tab will do as well. You can download thousands of songs (demo's) for it too.

Sometimes when it's just me and my drummer we use it for backing, we turn the volume off on drums and guitar in the demo and use the bass track and keyboards ect...


----------



## JSD's Guitar Shack (Feb 24, 2006)

Guitar Pro is a great program. The site mysongbook has a great selection of tabs for GP and its a great tool for learning songs or tabbing out your own stuff. Damn, if I had this 20 years ago I'd be a guitar pro myself...


----------



## Xanadu (Feb 3, 2006)

there's always a way of getting it for free
if you have Bit Torrent you can get it off of www.isohunt.com

but thats stealing


----------



## zao_89 (Feb 17, 2006)

I downloaded GP4 from a p2p program and its very useful (I usually put tabs from Guitar World to play along so I dont have to flip through the pages).


----------

